# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Rücksendung an CRC, was beilegen?

## muzzLe

hi,

heut hat sich endlich die nette dame von CRC gemeldet  :Smile:  ... daugt ma sehr, dass die auch deutsch sprechen und ohne zu fragen gleich alles zurücknehmen.

obwohl ich über nen freund bestellt hab und der kontakt über meine emailadresse läuft, muss ich nichts beilegen ... bekanntgabe der bestellnr. hat gereicht.

bei der rücksendung gehts um die SLX kurbel. bei der is ja im lieferumfang ein tretlager dabei (is noch originalverpackt und nie angebaut)... ich nehm mal an, dass ich als ersatz eine SLX, neuverpackt, bekomme. d.h. wieder mit tretlager.

bin ich jez verpflichtet, den kompletten lieferumfang rückzusenden? ... oder kann ich ma das tretlager behalten und darauf hoffen, dass mir die ganze aktion ein gratis tretlager beschert?  :Smile: 

ich denk mal, dass denen das tretlager herzlich wurscht ist, möcht aber sichergehn. nicht dass dann stress mit denen entsteht, weil ich ned den ganzen lieferumgang zurückgeschickt hab.

danke, 
lg stefan

----------


## der koch

wenn jeder so handelt bei reklamationen wird die nette dame am telefon bald nicht mehr so nett sein und der kulante kundendienst wir dir was sch**ßen :Stick Out Tongue: .

übrigens, kündigst du deine diebstähle immer im internet an :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Hehe - bei Logitecht war's bei mir sogar umgekehrt. Da konnte ich mir die defekte Universal-Fernbedienung behalten - musste aber den (noch funktionierenden) Akku zurücksenden...

----------


## muzzLe

> wenn jeder so handelt bei reklamationen wird die nette dame am telefon bald nicht mehr so nett sein und der kulante kundendienst wir dir was sch**ßen.
> 
> übrigens, kündigst du deine diebstähle immer im internet an


 :Big Grin: 

ich hab ja nicht beabsichtigt einen diebstahl zu tätigen^^ ... wenn man es nicht beilegen muss, dann ist es ja nix verbotenes und wenn ichs beilegen muss, dann leg ichs auch bei ...

die CRC dame hat halt so lieb geschrieben, dass ich die "beschädigten produkte" zurücksenden soll ... ich hau es einfach dazu ...

EDIT:
@red ... wie gesagt, ich hab ned beabsichtig abzuzocken, sondern habe hinterfragt, was ich alles beilegen muss ... wenn ich die absicht hätte, abzuzocken, wieso sollt ich dann überhaupt fragen, ob ichs beilegen soll oder ned ... dann würd ichs einfach ned beilegen  :Confused: 

ehrlich gsagt hab ich halt ned viel davon, wenn die sich dann denken ... "ah der is aber liab, schickt das neue tretlager auch mit, wir hätten doch eh nur die beschädigten produkte gebraucht" ... es geht zurück an shimano, die wahrscheinlich bei einer rücksendung eine analyse von der kurbel machen werden, aber dann verpflichtet sind alles was zurückgesendet wurde, zu zerstören ... schupp und keiner hat was vom tretlager, außer ein paar kosten.

kla, bin ich verpflichtet es beizulegen, mach ichs, aber wenn ich es nicht bin, ist es sinnlos das ding zurückzuschicken, weil davon hat wirklich niemand was :/ :Confused:

----------


## stinky5

Lustig sinnlose Forumsfrage. Meine Glaskugel sagt: Mitschicken. Was sagt der Kaffeesud der anderen?







Beantworten kann dir das einzig und allein CRC.

----------


## muzzLe

> Lustig sinnlose Forumsfrage. Meine Glaskugel sagt: Mitschicken. Was sagt der Kaffeesud der anderen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beantworten kann dir das einzig und allein CRC.


möchts halt schon morgen in der früh verschicken ... und so schnell wird CRC ned antworten, deshalb hab ich mal auf jemanden mit "erfahrung" gehofft ... aber wurscht ... 

damit ruhe in da hittn is ---> *closed* ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Ruf doch einfach kurz an und schilder dein Problem.  :Smile:

----------


## BoB

ich würds nicht mitschicken, aber im begleitschreiben darauf hinweisen. wenn die nämlich wirklich nur die defekte kurbel austauschen kann es sein, dass du dann ohne tretlager dastehst

mir ist es zB schon passiert, dass ich einen kompletten dämpfer eingeschickt habe und den ohne feder und federteller zurückbekommen habe. seitdem schraub ich von einem defekten teil alles runter was geht bevor ichs wegschick  :Twisted: 

hmmm, dann nimm lieber auch die kettenblätter runter  :Wink:

----------


## BATMAN

Das ganze hat eine Artikelnummer und sie wollen den gesamten Artikel zurück.
Steht glaub auch irgendwo in den ABGs

Warum sollten die Dir denn nen Tretlager schenken wollen?
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Sie Dir dann nur eine blanke Kurbel zurückschicken. Wäre viel zu viel Arbeit für so nen großen Laden, erst eine Verpackungseinheit zu öffnen um überschüssiges Zeug rauszunehmen.

Man könnte auch auf die Idee kommen einfach mal CRC zu fragen

----------


## muzzLe

> Das ganze hat eine Artikelnummer und sie wollen den gesamten Artikel zurück.
> Steht glaub auch irgendwo in den ABGs
> 
> Warum sollten die Dir denn nen Tretlager schenken wollen?
> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Sie Dir dann nur eine blanke Kurbel zurückschicken. Wäre viel zu viel Arbeit für so nen großen Laden, erst eine Verpackungseinheit zu öffnen um überschüssiges Zeug rauszunehmen.
> 
> Man könnte auch auf die Idee kommen einfach mal CRC zu fragen


ja kla, auf die idee kann man eh kommen^^ ... nur musste das packet am freitag um halb 10 beim packetdienst/posthackler abgegeben werden ... und der die telefone sind bei CRC von 10 - 18 uhr besetzt ...

Ich hab jez eh alles zurückgeschickt ... ganz ordentlich verpackt, man soll allerdings laut CRC sicherstellen, dass auch die originalverpackung mitgeschickt wird ... aber ich denk, dass das nur eine standardfloskel ist, denn ich kenn leider kaum jemanden, der sich jede originalverpackung aufhebt :/ ..... aber bei der verpackung müssen die einfach nachgeben  :Big Grin:  da is 1m³ luftpolster drin  :Big Grin:  ........ wird hoffentlich alles gut gehn  :Smile:

----------


## Red

Ich muss den Thread nochmal ausgraben, weil ich auch gerade was an CRC zurückschicke.

"Please ensure that all returned items are sent to us complete,including the original box, packaging and accessories."

Dieser Satz ist ja wohl eindeutig.

----------


## georg

Bei Reklamationen nur das zurückschicken was defekt ist und sonst alles abmontieren was abmontierbar ist. Spart dir auch  Versandkosten weil es kleiner/leichter ist.

Wenn man etwas zurückschickt weil es nicht paßt oder falsch bestellt wurde, dann natürlich so zurückschicken wie es gekommen ist also mit Originalverpackung, Zetteln, Anleitungen, Strichcodes etc. blabla. Für diese Sachen - returned items also zurückgegebene Teile - gilt auch obiger Satz, nicht für Reklamationen zB. defekte Teile.

Ansonsten gehts dir wie BoB und du stehst nur mit einer Kurbel ohne Tretlager ohne Kettenblätter oder sonstwas da..

----------

